# PC Ultras should i switch off after use ?



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I leave my 2 PC Ultras on standby after use and i am just wondering if i should switch off from the mains when not in use would this cause any problems if left in standby.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## boarder1995 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've done both. They'll pull a little power while in standby mode. Actually, I think I remember reading they pull almost the same amount of power. I switch mine completely off if I'm going to be out of town or possible storms are coming since I don't currently have a surge protector on them. That'll change soon though.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem to leave them in standby. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've got two different subs one is 15 years old and I have always left both in auto and never had any issues.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have always left my subs on when at home, but when going away then it is only sensible to turn off for long periods of time...


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had SVS subs for years including a PC 13 Ultra for the past few years. I've always left them ON 24/7 with no problems. Sure, turn them off if on vacation, etc...


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree with Tim. every sub that I've had I ended up just keeping on 24/7. Sure the auto-on feature is nice, but I found especially at lower levels, the sub would take a little while to come on. Even at lower volumes, I still wanted to hear the weight of the subwoofer, even if it's not going to shake the house, but if there wasn't enough signal, it wouldn't turn on.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Another one here that left his Ultra on 24/7 with no issues :T


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Just another post reaffirming what has already been said. I leave my subs on 24/7 unless I am going away on vacation. I've never had a problem with them this way. If you are looking to save energy then you can turn them off after each use as they still draw power, as was mentioned, while in the auto-mode. Even when the light is red, as it is just a standby mode for the preamp section. The other possible exception is if you live in an area with frequent and powerful electrical storms as lighting can be devastating. Besides those reasons, I don't see any need to shut them off after each use.


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats great guys thanks for all your input 

I have left mine on standby for long periods of time and the back of the amp section was always warm, so was wondering what the rest of you done.
When in standby they do switch on rather quick when it detects music/films.

I would rather no disrupt the power as i think that may cause more harm then good "life expectancy"


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have never liked the auto on feature and have just left my subs permanently on, as sometimes the levels can be too low to wake the subs up...


----------



## berty52 (May 20, 2006)

My PC-Ultra is always at auto-on. when I listen to Blurays or play video games at low volume I crank a bit the volume till the sub turn on and after just turn it down.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

berty52 said:


> My PC-Ultra is always at auto-on. when I listen to Blurays or play video games at low volume I crank a bit the volume till the sub turn on and after just turn it down.


Yes, it certainly works for some...horses for courses as they say


----------

